

Use pgp with gmail (in-browser) - jauco
http://getfiregpg.org/s/home

======
centurion
FireGPG is useful (picks up on PGP blocks embedded in webpages) and I used the
gmail functionality for a while, but gave up on it (for gmail anyways) since
it broke with every little update to gmail.

